# Razorwing or Voidraven



## Brian007 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have been having a hard time figuring out what one is better, the Razonwing or the Voidraven.

Razorwing
1. 145 pts
2. comes with 4 free missiles
3. has 2 dark lances
4. can be kitted out different to make it anti troops

Voidraven
1. 145 pts
2. 40 more pts to get the same missiles as the Razorwing
3. front and side armor of 11
4. has 2 void lances
5. has a void mine

So to get the +1 S for the Void lance is it worth paying the extra points? Or do you keep it cheep and not buy the missiles for it? Or do you just go with the Razorwing?

Also, both can have night shields and/or flicker field. What one is the better option? Or do you buy them both?

Thanks!


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

the razorwing with no upgrade is the best option imho, but if you arent the most skilled player you may want to add flicker field (good players usually manage to be in cover from everything but their intended target, i'm not that good though )

the voidraven is just overcosted compared to the razor, 40 more points for +1 S isnt worth it (just look at how much psybolts cost for GKs vehicles and you'll see the problem) (edit: that's 5points (great) for razorbacks and dreadnoughts, 20 for the stormraven (already overcosted))

another problem could be that the razor sacrifice 1 lance, compared to the ravager, for 1 turn of anti infantry but the DE codex has some great antiinfantry firepower elsewhere (venoms ie) so i think there's no point in spending 30 points for it. The model is great tough so i can understand you want to put it in your army, just use it and get a couple more raiders instead of venoms


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Voidraven with Flickerfields.

But in almost all circumstances, the most competitive choice is a simple Ravager w/ Flickerfields. 
Only exception would be when hunting a high number of AV 14 vehicles. But even then, the extra shot against the extra point in strength would need a mathhammer to clear up.

If you must run a Razorwing, swap out the DLs for Dizzys and give it a splinter cannon. Keep it for hunting troops.

Never put missiles on a VR.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

The Combat Calculator gives the same number of Wrecked results for each, but better odds for damage overall for the Ravager. 



> *Shooting Vs Vehicles*
> 
> *Attacker Group 1 vs Defender Group*
> 
> ...


vs



> *Shooting Vs Vehicles*
> 
> *Attacker Group 1 vs Defender Group*
> 
> ...


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Styro-J said:


> The Combat Calculator gives the same number of Wrecked results for each, but better odds for damage overall for the Ravager.


Not to mention the ravager is 40points cheaper...
The razorwing could have its uses if you dont care losing 1lance for some good antiinfantry, the voidraven is just SUPER overpriced imo


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

between the two fliers, its a toss up.

between all the heavies, Ravager wins hands down for cost and uberness.


----------

